# Eastern Tent Caterpillars



## Crickett (Apr 17, 2010)

So a few days ago quinn posted up some caterpillars. I told y'all I thought I had one of those spider web thingys in my backyard. Well it tunrs out that there are 5 in 1 tree. I had to do some research to find out what kinda caterpillars they are b/c I had no clue & the spider web thingy is actually called a tent. Anyways, here's some shots of all 5 tents. 


Oh yeah & this kinda caterpillar turns into a moth not a butterfly.


----------



## quinn (Apr 17, 2010)

Very cool.I wonder if you could get one of them and keep it until they mature?Could be a daily upate and progression.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 17, 2010)

quinn said:


> Very cool.I wonder if you could get one of them and keep it until they mature?Could be a daily upate and progression.




My daughter & son already have 2 of'em in a box. Tomorrow we are goin' to find something to keep them in so they can watch'em. I'll keep y'all updated.


----------



## quinn (Apr 17, 2010)

You can find a old aqurium at a thriff store.That way you take pictures thru the glass.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 17, 2010)

I was told those become Gypsy moths, and need to be destroyed on sight. So what is the real scoop?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 17, 2010)

And on a side note, what do the Caterpillar look like? I've been seeing a whole bunch of fuzzy tan colored ones with an almost iridescent blue stripe down the side.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 17, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I was told those become Gypsy moths, and need to be destroyed on sight. So what is the real scoop?



Hmmm never heard that before. I googled it & couldn't find anything about it. 



Capt Quirk said:


> And on a side note, what do the Caterpillar look like? I've been seeing a whole bunch of fuzzy tan colored ones with an almost iridescent blue stripe down the side.




Here's what they look like.


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I was told those become Gypsy moths, and need to be destroyed on sight. So what is the real scoop?



"The Eastern tent caterpillar (Malacosoma americanum) is a univoltine, social species that forms communal nest in the branches of trees. It is sometimes confused with the gypsy moth, or the fall webworm "

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eastern_tent_caterpillar

never seen em do anything wrong (get on my plants)
and my chickens leave em alone.

but when ya step on em their insides are green


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, ain't you just been a fountain of information today! Thanks Slip


----------



## leo (Apr 18, 2010)

Neat captures, looking forward to the updates


----------



## Hoss (Apr 18, 2010)

Keep us posted on em, Crickett.  Be sure to show us some before and after shots of the trees.  They will definitely leave a tree leafless.  They are some eating machines.  Here's a link to some information on them. 

http://www.fcps.edu/islandcreekes/ecology/eastern_tent_caterpillar_m.htm

Hey that moth looks like a PLB that I've shot before.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for that link Hoss. I will try to keep y'all posted & I will do some before & after shots of the tree. Not real concerned w/ the tree since it is one in the very back of our yard. It's not one of our decorative trees. It will more than likely be cut down eventually anyways.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice shots Crickett!


----------

